# 2019 RAY SKILLMAN Bicycle swap meet. Greenwood Indiana June 22



## EDDIE PRYOR (Apr 21, 2019)

First and possible annual Ray Skillman antique and classic bicycle swap meet. Greenwood Indiana. June 22 2019. Please look at the flyer.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 28, 2019)

Should be fun! I plan on attending!


----------



## COB (Apr 29, 2019)

If you have never been to Ray Skillman's Classic Car Museum, you really should check it out; It is quite impressive! He has a lot of old bikes in there too.


----------

